# ***IE Now Offering 24V R32 SAI Blockoff Plates!!!**



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

You asked for it. We made it. That's right, Integrated Engineering is now proud to offer secondary air blockoff plates for your 24V! We have carefully engineered this piece to ensure a perfect fit along with a great looking piece!
Also includes new OEM gasket, hose fitting, and stainless steel bolts!








Very high quality part! 
Made in the USA!!
Features 3/8" npt threads.
*ONLY $59.99* 
*CLICK HERE TO BUY!* 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:34 AM 3-3-2010_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:04 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: ***IE Now Offering 24V R32 SAI Blockoff Plates!!!** ([email protected])*

Nice, piece, I have been thinking about this myself for quite a while. 
one question though, there will be a requirement to have the secondary air disabled so you dont get the cell. is there any thing to do about that? 
Also I am not too familiar with all the secondary air system so I know it will remove a bunch of things but will it have any type of instructions to do with all the other things that usually plug in to the system or is just as simple as blocking everything else and remove the valve?


----------



## GinsterDub (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: ***IE Now Offering 24V R32 SAI Blockoff Plates!!!** (huichox4)*

I'm interested in this also. ^^^ x2 on these concerns.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: ***IE Now Offering 24V R32 SAI Blockoff Plates!!!** ([email protected])*

It will allow you to remove the whole secondary air system! You will get a check engine light, but that can be fixed with an ecu flash


----------



## haf1zur (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: ***IE Now Offering 24V R32 SAI Blockoff Plates!!!** ([email protected])*

ordered, 
either flash ecu or use 10w 330r resistor


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: ***IE Now Offering 24V R32 SAI Blockoff Plates!!!** (haf1zur)*


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

If it is a blockoff... why does it have a nipple. I don't understand.


----------



## haf1zur (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Draxus)*

theres also a coolant line attached to the bottom of the SAI attachment, this cant be blocked off as your engine needs to cool down


----------



## haf1zur (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (haf1zur)*

Just got mine, the quality is amazing, well pleased with this


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (haf1zur)*

Great! I'm glad your happy with the product. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (haf1zur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haf1zur* »_theres also a coolant line attached to the bottom of the SAI attachment, this cant be blocked off as your engine needs to cool down

Oh I see. That is what I get for not looking on the engine before I open my mouth. lol
Anyone have a good writeup on gutting these things out?


----------



## novacircuit (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: (Draxus)*

Search, my man.. But I'm not sure how similar this is to the 24v. Anyone know?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3111538


_Modified by novacircuit at 2:30 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: ***IE Now Offering 24V R32 SAI Blockoff Plates!!!** ([email protected])*









Thanks to DarkSideGTI for the pic!


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: ***IE Now Offering 24V R32 SAI Blockoff Plates!!!** ([email protected])*

looking into getting this. anyone know what tunes you can purchase to get rid of the cel aquired from removing the sai


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty much any software company can flash out the SAI CEL.


----------



## blkj32 (Jul 20, 2009)

*benefits*

Whats the benefit of doing this delete?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

blkj32 said:


> Whats the benefit of doing this delete?


Gets rid of the faulty secondary air system, while cleaning up the engine bay greatly. Plus, it gives you a decent amount of extra room in the bay.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

In stock, as always!


----------



## shawnmike12 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you have browsed our website, you will have noticed we have a large selection of piston and rod combos. Our piston and rod combos utilize the appropriate Integrated Engineering connecting rods, along with a high quality JE forged piston set. All combos include rods, rod bolts (ARP 2000), JE Pro Seal rings, pins, and locks. Bearings are sold separately. We stock all of the JE shelf 1.8t pistons up to 82mm bore, and all of the 2.0 FSI pistons. We also stock all of the 1.8t 2L and 2.1L stroker pistons listed here. In addition, we can provide custom services such as skirt coatings, dome coatings, etc with 2-3 week lead times. The important thing here is that you are getting a top quality, proven connecting rod, paired with a top quality piston (JE) at an unbeatable price, and they are actually in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

FWIW, in race applications, with no heater and no thermostat, a plug could be installed in the place of that hose barb. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Deconus (Apr 21, 2005)

Could the CEL for the SAI be disabled permanently in VAG-COM? I already have a GIAC flash, sooo....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Deconus said:


> Could the CEL for the SAI be disabled permanently in VAG-COM? I already have a GIAC flash, sooo....


Unfortunately, no. You will need a software flash with the SAI delete.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Also available polished!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Lets see them installed!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:what:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

In stock.


----------



## dubbinitout (Dec 2, 2009)

****ing loving it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, i know ive seen it somewhere but wheres that blue hose on the turbo car go to coming off the plate, i cant remember...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> Ok, i know ive seen it somewhere but wheres that blue hose on the turbo car go to coming off the plate, i cant remember...


It is a coolant line to the heater core.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

WOW im a Re-tard, dont mind me, i knew that.....:what:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Red anodizing will be available in the next batch. They will be done in a few weeks.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Group buy?? :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

New batch in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

New batch just game off the Mill.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out our Christmas giveaway! Check us out on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## VincewagenR32 (Nov 7, 2010)

So i just was wondering, are we suppose to replace the coolant hose ? My oem hose seems to be too big for the barb fitting with the block off plate are the mk4 and mk5 different sizes?
Also it doesnt seem to screw in all the way and has about 3 threads showing.


----------



## itstmacc (Nov 12, 2014)

Could somebody who's installed this post some pictures? I'm really interested in ordering, just waiting to find out if unitronic offers tuning. What's benefits does this give besides a cleaner bay? Safe for daily driving?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

itstmacc said:


> Could somebody who's installed this post some pictures? I'm really interested in ordering, just waiting to find out if unitronic offers tuning. What's benefits does this give besides a cleaner bay? Safe for daily driving?


I havent deleted my SAI but I did get the United Motorsports engine tune that disables the SAI system. It's nice because my TT doesnt do the high RPM idle anymore unless its ACTUALLY cold, and my SAI pump was really noisy so I don't need to listen to that anymore. I plan to buy the blockoff kit and remove the pump and pipes soon.

Here is a pic of the delete for a Mk5 R32:



[email protected] said:


> Thanks again guys for the great low cost upgrades. :thumbup:


From another view: http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...SAI-delete&p=77324283&viewfull=1#post77324283


----------

